# http://www.whlsldrct.lt/ Stay away from this site!!!



## nflmak (Sep 15, 2016)

http://www.whlsldrct.lt got this source from a friend he used before and it worked before everything went smooth. This time him and I placed large orders and its been over a month and nothing no gear nor money back. These guys are a joke and a scam do not waste time or money. Ive emailed them multiple times in the past week and still no response.


----------

